# What would you recommend for a ten year old girls 1st leaf blower?



## wood4heat (Feb 11, 2015)

This is not a joke.. well not really. I took my daughter to the saw shop a few weeks ago and she fell in love with a leaf blower.  I was playing with a 461 and she was playing with the leaf blowers on the other side of the isle. When I had enough saw play and was ready to go she had picked one of them out and wanted it for her birthday! That was three weeks ago and she is still asking about it. All of the trees in our yard are Doug fir, WE DONT EVEN HAVE LEAVES!!! I guess she wants to blow the pine cones around. 

So what leaf blower would you recommend for a wierd ten year old girls birthday? 

She also wanted me to use this emoticon.


----------



## New Hampster (Feb 12, 2015)

This was my first:


----------



## jerseyjeff (Feb 12, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> This is not a joke.. well not really. I took my daughter to the saw shop a few weeks ago and she fell in love with a leaf blower.  I was playing with a 461 and she was playing with the leaf blowers on the other side of the isle. When I had enough saw play and was ready to go she had picked one of them out and wanted it for her birthday! That was three weeks ago and she is still asking about it. All of the trees in our yard are Doug fir, WE DONT EVEN HAVE LEAVES!!! I guess she wants to blow the pine cones around.
> 
> So what leaf blower would you recommend for a wierd ten year old girls birthday?
> 
> She also wanted me to use this emoticon.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Feb 12, 2015)

Makes sense because leaf blowers rock. I say go for the biggest backpack possible, strap on roller skates and a helmet (to be safe) and then watch the fun. 
When we purchased our house the old homeowners left and echo pb-25 (eqivalent to http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Blowers/PB-250) and I had a crapsman electric blower. 
After the first day of doing leaves, I picked up a redmax 8500. The small engine shop guy told me you can spend money or time when blowing leaves... 

I tried giving my 10 year old the echo, with ear and eye pro, and it was too much for him. He was able to manage the electric blower much better...
My three year old can pick up and hold the electric blower, but he does not get the whole have to blow the leaves in a single direction thing yet. 

Had the cordless options existed, and I had the disposable income, I might have gone for the EGO/Worx/Stihl/Husky or go on the cheap for the ryobi or black and decker. a different option if you have the Makita or Milwaukee have 18Volt small blowers that would be wicked handy for bed inflation, truck bed clean out and raft inflation too, but would only be worth it if you just needed to get a 45 dollar bare tool


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dude in the tradin post has a used husky 125 bt for sale.May have to hunt a little bit.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 12, 2015)

I would get an electric blower. Maybe find an older battery powered model. My gas blower is strong even for me.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome! Can't wait to show her all of your suggestions tonight! I especially like the manual option! (rake) 



jerseyjeff said:


> Makes sense because leaf blowers rock. I say go for the biggest backpack possible, strap on roller skates and a helmet (to be safe) and then watch the fun.



Do they make off road skates? We live on a gravel road.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Feb 12, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to show her all of your suggestions tonight! I especially like the manual option! (rake)
> 
> 
> 
> Do they make off road skates? We live on a gravel road.




hmm... 

they do make skate boards, 

http://www.mbs.com/

and with a big enough blower.... I accidentally started the redmax when I first got it with 1/2 throttle, and proceeded to chase it for a bit. boy did that look dumb.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

jerseyjeff said:


> hmm...
> 
> they do make skate boards,
> 
> ...


8500?


----------



## jerseyjeff (Feb 12, 2015)

yep... I live on 1/5 of an acre, but there are over 32 trees on the lot, and a massive oak across the street, so I have a ton of leaves.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 15, 2015)

I caught that gravel road thing, Just had to throw this in though.
IF I lived on a level, flat street, I would have already built one of these.
and i'll just simply admit to over 50 candles on my cake.

yeah , I actually confess to having more than one gasoline powered blower too.
"Battery Powered Hovercraft " 

I'd say go with a larger on than this second kid used.
Oh and definitely get the extra warranty "accident" plan with it!


I keep thinking; What if you put on a pair of backpacks (the 8500's)
One in front, one in back...
and ran a flex hose (kinda like the old dryer duct) per blower
Down your leg and made some giant snowshoe sort of things
(solid topped of course)
that have the skirts on them and try to go air skating on this rig-up.
Wile E Coyote, revisited !!

Ah, just to be about 17 years old again and have a pair of those blowers around.


----------



## Miles86 (May 16, 2015)

Hey-

echo pb-255 http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Blowers/PB-255

Your doing something right that she is interested in things outdoors and actually useful.


----------

